# new to DX rooting need some answers.



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just as a background I have a rooted thunderbolt and have flashed tons of roms/themes etc on it so I understand the basics. Wife's DX has been going downhill since the OTA GB upgrade so I finally decided to root it and get some custom ROM speeds on it. After doing a ton of reading for last 2 days and getting a little confused on the 2nd Init and blur differences, I have few questions,

Pre Rooting :-

Her phone is on latest gingerbread 605 OTA and I plan to use the PeteMotoTool for rooting but checking online and youtube there are like 4 or 5 different methods for rooting a DX some of them talked about SBF ing it to shipped version then rooting it and going back to pre rooted 605. Is all the really needed now?

Post Rooting:

1. Seems like Pete'sTool will install SU and busybox and than I will have to download and install DX bootstrapper to get CWM on the phone. Once I reboot the recovery what steps do I need to follow to install a custom rom on the phone?

(e.g on my TB I would Wipe Data than Cache than Format System than Nuke dalvik and go Install from SD card)

2. Which ROMs are recomended for speed and a little bit of eye candy, since its my wife phone it has to look pretty as well 

3. Also please someone explain this internal and external SD card stuff with moto phones?

thanks for help


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a good starting link. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X

I use the Droid 3 easy root script v7 to root my phone, works every time. You need to make sure you have the moto drivers installed before, you can just google them if you do not have them.

Once you are rooted, boot your phone into recovery by using the d2 bootstrap. Most roms will have directions in the post telling you how to install the rom, just follow them.

You will be installing all roms on the sd card, just drag them onto your sd card.

As for roms, I know I keep it simple with my wife's Dinc, she just wants better battery life, hell, she still uses the stock browser. Apex is a really solid rom, Mobile sensei makes great ones and Vortex is shaping up to be a great rom with great dev support. Now, if she's willing to put up with a few bugs, the 2nd init roms (omg, omfg, miui, cm4dx) are amazing and have endless customization. The dx has a locked bootoader, cvps was able to find an insane work around, 2nd init. Without that work around the 2nd init roms wouldn't even be possible.

Now, if you get stuck at the boot logo, you more than likely will have to sbf. I would suggest getting rsd lite and the sbf file downloaded before flashing any roms. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s
Don't let all of this confuse you, it's very simple and people on here are more than willing to help.

I'm not saying it's impossible, but I have never heard of anyone turing their phone into a permanent brick. The sbf file is our savior, hell, I sbf'd 5 times yesterday, I was testing a rom for someone. Just make sure you have a full charge or at least 70% battery before you flash a rom, if you have too little battery, you will not be able to sbf, the bootloader will say your battery is too low to program.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

If you have time, post what rom you put on her phone. Booting into recovery is different with the 2nd init roms, you do not use d2 bootstrap.

Keep us updated.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> If you have time, post what rom you put on her phone. Booting into recovery is different with the 2nd init roms, you do not use d2 bootstrap.
> 
> Keep us updated.


Thanks for help man I will definitely post my experience, just been researching and reading up as she is very scared about messing her phone. I sent her screenshots and it seems like she likes MIUI the most (ofc its pretty). Anything I need to know about flashing MIUI on her phone?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

miui is buggy for some, bad battery life, great battery life, it's all over the place. But it's an amazing rom with endless customization, I love it

I think more problems are due to user error. Here's the link and the guys in that thread are great. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6967-ROM-MIUI.us-1.9.30

You will use d2 bootstrap to get it booted, then you can use the power button to get you into recovery, do not use d2.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool, so I am supposed to use the d2bootstrapper instead of dxbootstrapper?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

yep, in gb use d2 bootstrap. If you want to flash a froyo rom, use the dx bootstrap.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Really thanks a ton I would not have thought to use the d2bootstrapper myselfl, gosh us HTC guys have this rooting shit so easy


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well you can use DX bootstrapper but you need to turn off the usb debugging to get it to work right. It's just an easier process to use the D2 version still.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

correct. i just tell people to use d2. a few extra $$ for koush is worth it.

and yes, having a lock bootloader stinks but thanks to so insanely dedicated devs, we gots a work around.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree. I used D2 bootstrap even when on a froyo rom just so I didn't have to keep switching back and forth and accidentally use the wrong one. LOL!

And I also agree we have some of the best Devs working on our phone still. Even with the "newer, better" phones out.

OP: good luck getting everything set up and I hope your wife likes whatever rom you put on the X. My wife wasn't picky at all. "Just put something on there that I can still get on Facebook and play games". Those were my orders...hahaha.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

So if I understand it right rooting method is same but you need bootstrap for blur roms and use the extended power menu for 2nd init ones?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> So if I understand it right rooting method is same but you need bootstrap for blur roms and use the extended power menu for 2nd init ones?


initially, you have to use bootstrap to boot into cwr to install any rom. then...if you flashed a blur rom, you have to continue to use bootstrap to boot into cwr. if you flashed a 2nd-init rom then you use the extended power menu to boot into cwr.

bootstrap can quickly screw things up if you try to use it to boot into cwr with a 2nd-init rom installed on your phone. thats why u have to use the power menu


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks razor,
Story so far the phone is rooted and TiB installed and backup ran. Thats all the time I had this morning to work on her phone. So I assume the d2boostrap will also have an option to install CWM on the DX if not how do I install CWM? Rom Manager??


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"thisismalhotra said:


> Thanks razor,
> Story so far the phone is rooted and TiB installed and backup ran. Thats all the time I had this morning to work on her phone. So I assume the d2boostrap will also have an option to install CWM on the DX if not how do I install CWM? Rom Manager??


That is correct. You would open rom manager and select the first option "flash clockwork recovery". If you are using a blur rom select Droid x from the list. If you are using a AOSP rom (miui, cm7, ombg, omfgb or liquid) select Droid x 2nd init.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> That is correct. You would open rom manager and select the first option "flash clockwork recovery". If you are using a blur rom select Droid x from the list. If you are using a AOSP rom (miui, cm7, ombg, omfgb or liquid) select Droid x 2nd init.


so if I go from a blur rom to a 2nd init I will have to reflash CWM everytime, Way to go with locked bootloaders moto.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> so if I go from a blur rom to a 2nd init I will have to reflash CWM everytime, Way to go with locked bootloaders moto.


Unfortunately yeah that's how you need to do it. It's pretty quick (but still a waste cause of the locked bootloader) to do. Gotta love the X devs that made it even possible to do though. Hope the install went well! Good luck!


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

oh yeah the more I play with moto the more I appreciate all the devs must be some serious hacking to get the 2nd init and locked bootloader to play well. GREAT JOB GUYS !!


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

correct me if I am wrong, Vortex is a blur rom and MIUI is a 2nd INIT about to flash soon so wanted to make sure.

Also what MIUI to use .23 or .30, looking for stability as its wife's phone not mine.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"thisismalhotra said:


> correct me if I am wrong, Vortex is a blur rom and MIUI is a 2nd INIT about to flash soon so wanted to make sure.
> 
> Also what MIUI to use .23 or .30, looking for stability as its wife's phone not mine.


Yea that's right. As for stability, I can't help much there. I'm running cm7 and only tried miui for about 3 days. I would start with the newest build though. More bugs have probably been worked out.


----------

